# Is this a retarded helmet?



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont ride urban but I cant stand those big mushroom head helmets. Until I get a full-face, would this helmet be out-of-place on the trail?


----------



## Quest (Jan 18, 2005)

*Ventilation?*

It looks like it would cook your brain in a matter of minutes. I know even with my ventilated "mushroom" I still sweat like the proverbial pig.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> I dont ride urban but I cant stand those big mushroom head helmets. Until I get a full-face, would this helmet be out-of-place on the trail?


Have you tried that helmet on? More than likely it will give you the same "mushroom head" effect that others do. My Giro Xen bothered me a little at first, but then I realized that it was extremely comfortable and black is sliming


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

No, it's mentally handicapped.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't understand why do you have to wait to get a full face? Buy a full face if that's what you want.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> would this helmet be out-of-place on the trail?


do you really need people's approval on this forum to buy that helmet???


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Buy It*



phoeneous said:


> I dont ride urban but I cant stand those big mushroom head helmets. Until I get a full-face, would this helmet be out-of-place on the trail?
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/imgWrapper.aspx?
> img=/he/HE602A02_black.jpg&type=3


If _YOU_ like the helmet, buy it. I am not an urban rider either, and I use the Giro Semi MX now. Who cares what other people think, they aren't wearing it.


----------



## Kennetht638 (Apr 4, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> I dont ride urban but I cant stand those big mushroom head helmets. Until I get a full-face, would this helmet be out-of-place on the trail?


Is it really that big of deal? Have you looked at yourself in a mirror when dressed up for a ride? I know I look totally ridiculous, as do most people, but that's just the way you dress for the sport. I like my helmet because it's functional. I think it looks pretty good too, but that's not really a huge concern of mine.


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

rfields4013 said:


> Who cares what other people think, they aren't wearing it.


great point....

I'm a pretty self - conscious rider, and some of you guys here are proving how idiotic my attitude is...

thanks


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

I didnt get it. Im stick with my mushroom-giro . Ill just save my money for a new fork instead!


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> I dont ride urban but I cant stand those big mushroom head helmets. Until I get a full-face, would this helmet be out-of-place on the trail?


...

Have you tried it for fit yet? It doesn't matter how good/bad it looks if it doesn't fit right.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Kennetht638 said:


> Is it really that big of deal? Have you looked at yourself in a mirror when dressed up for a ride?


I look pretty good when I go riding. None of the ghey yellow, pink, bright blue, or red for me.


----------



## Giventofly (Mar 2, 2005)

I know somebody that has one of those....

when he rides, he lookes like an equestrian.


----------



## fastasaturtle (Feb 2, 2005)

This is a picture of me and Jim Florentine laughing at your silly helmet. I'm on the left.


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

fastasaturtle said:


> This is a picture of me and Jim Florentine laughing at your silly helmet. I'm on the left.


"He makes in his pants sometimes! Thanks, lady!"


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Two thoughts...*



phoeneous said:


> I dont ride urban but I cant stand those big mushroom head helmets. Until I get a full-face, would this helmet be out-of-place on the trail?


1) Stop being so concerned with what others may think of how it looks.

2) Stop using the word "retarded". It makes you look "ignorant".


----------



## vermont (Jul 20, 2004)

*hmmm....*

if you can rip it up wear whatever you want and let your riding speak for you. If you don't have skilz than you may need to make sure you look good trying....its the road bike poseur attitude extended to mt biking.


----------



## fastasaturtle (Feb 2, 2005)

*The Special Ed jokes aside...*

Seriously though, not to be redundant but only a few things really matter in mountain biking: 1) have a positive attitude 2) have a bike that works (fairly well) 3) have a helmet that will keep your grape from getting squished! Then go ride and enjoy.
That being said, I would have to agree with Quest though. You may tend to overheat a little with that model. But if your ok with it, so is everybody else who matters....
Cheers,
Turtle


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*Looks cool to me.*

But, if you buy it, let us know if it makes you sweat more than a decent single-hit helmet.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

If you want the "non-mushroom" look, which I don't blame you - try the Giro Semi MX...it has quite a bit more ventilation:

http://www.beyondbikes.com/BB/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=HL-GIR-SemiMX04&MatrixType=1


----------



## TFloyd (Mar 17, 2004)

*Have you tried the Giro?*

I like the looks of it, and I think the additional coverage would be good, but it looks like it would be hot.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

phoeneous said:


> I dont ride urban but I cant stand those big mushroom head helmets. Until I get a full-face, would this helmet be out-of-place on the trail?


I have this same helmet and I really like it. I use it for urban / park riding as well as on my lighter cross-country / freeride days. Full face when more extreme. I really like the fuller coverage of this helmet from the XC / roadie types, as well as the fact that it is different than what most people are wearing on the trails. Another thing I really like about this helment is that this is a multi-impact helmet, if and when you actually use the helmet, you don't have to go out and buy another one. It vents as well as some of the XC / roadie helmets, but there are obviously some that vent better.

A pic of it in action....


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

.thumper. said:


> I have this same helmet and I really like it. I use it for urban / park riding as well as on my lighter cross-country / freeride days. Full face when more extreme. I really like the fuller coverage of this helmet from the XC / roadie types, as well as the fact that it is different than what most people are wearing on the trails. Another thing I really like about this helment is that this is a multi-impact helmet, if and when you actually use the helmet, you don't have to go out and buy another one. It vents as well as some of the XC / roadie helmets, but there are obviously some that vent better.
> 
> A pic of it in action....


 As to whether or not you fell silly or out of place wearing it on the trails is up to you.


----------



## Crusty Oldman (Mar 11, 2004)

> Is this a retarded helmet?


Half of the people here wear Spandex. Why are you asking them for advice?


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

.thumper. said:


> I have this same helmet and I really like it. I use it for urban / park riding as well as on my lighter cross-country / freeride days. Full face when more extreme. I really like the fuller coverage of this helmet from the XC / roadie types, as well as the fact that it is different than what most people are wearing on the trails. Another thing I really like about this helment is that this is a multi-impact helmet, if and when you actually use the helmet, you don't have to go out and buy another one. It vents as well as some of the XC / roadie helmets, but there are obviously some that vent better.
> 
> A pic of it in action....


Sheesh - it really does make the rider look like a bit of a stooge ...oh, wait, nevermind.


----------



## vermont (Jul 20, 2004)

Crusty Oldman said:


> Half of the people here wear Spandex. Why are you asking them for advice?


snicker, snicker


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Doesn't matter what we think, what matters is what you think, if it fits good and has enough ventilation for YOU. That aside I don't think it looks bad, looks pretty cool to me, but not sure about the fit - I know I tried on a lot of helmets before I settle on my BELL.


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

Crusty Oldman said:


> Half of the people here wear Spandex. Why are you asking them for advice?


...and the other half do not. Do you want to ride comfortably, or are you more interested in fashion?


----------



## vermont (Jul 20, 2004)

*and then....*



frank n. beans said:


> ...and the other half do not. Do you want to ride comfortably, or are you more interested in fashion?


i remember this one ride a few years ago....coed mind you....this guy was wearing spandex and he hit a tree and ripped his spandex shorts down the front and had to ride home with his pork and beans hangin out...  
the only time i dont wear baggies is on a road bike or if its above 95 and humid.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I wouldn't wear that in Vegas. The weather is already starting to heat up, and that helmet is a) black - great for absorbing heat; and b) has very little ventilation. If you need a full face helmet for DH etc. go straight for that... but it might be an idea to pick up a light coloured (silver, white, yellow) mushroom helmet as well just for your own comfort if you're gonna ride XC.

- Jen.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

MRfire said:


> If you want the "non-mushroom" look, which I don't blame you - try the Giro Semi MX...it has quite a bit more ventilation:


Not compared to an E2. The Semi-MX is hot as hell when the temperatures rise.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

try this one. it's so ugly it's pretty


----------



## wildman (Aug 21, 2004)

*i wear that helmit (the one at the top of the post)....*

and i dont give a hoot what people think.

actually, im more interested in the visor. when i bought mine, i think it was in the skateboard section of a sports store. but it doesnt have a visor. i really need one. where are you seeing this one?

btw, what's up with the pseudo front guard on the helmit above my post?? looks like a gnat would push it in at 10mph!!! scary!!!!

wildman


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

*ha!*



vermont said:


> i remember this one ride a few years ago....coed mind you....this guy was wearing spandex and he hit a tree and ripped his spandex shorts down the front and had to ride home with his pork and beans hangin out...


Oh man... too funny. Hopefully he drove to the trailhead and didn't have to ride back home on the road or across town.


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*It's "lycra."*



Crusty Oldman said:


> Half of the people here wear Spandex. Why are you asking them for advice?


I'd wear baggys, but I'm not fat enough yet. Based on what I see on the trails, they're for "weekend warriors" who are at least 20 pounds over-wieght and have to push their bikes a lot.


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

*depends... picking nits*

Lycra is Dupont's spandex-like fiber. It is a brand name.

Spandex is the generic name for basically the same thing.

I don't think all shorts are Lycra, but it is obviously a popular material.

Do you use Kleenex® or facial tissue?


----------



## mandodude (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm 6' and 150 pounds. Always sport the baggies on a ride.


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*the only stupid helmet is the one you don't wear.*

looks kind of equestrian, kind of cool. looks hot as well.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

misctwo said:


> try this one. it's so ugly it's pretty


how the F*ck is that mouth guard going to do ANYTHING posative when you crash?


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

I use a Semi-MX and I have a friend that has that exact same Protec. Either one is good for cool weather riding and the Protec can take multiple crashes. They have way more protection than a XC style helmet. During the summer look for something else. 

My friend looks like some kind of bicycle hitman with his matte black P.2. and that black protec. People get out of his way, mother's scramble for their children, dog's don't chase, etc. That can't be all bad.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

fred³ said:


> 1) Stop being so concerned with what others may think of how it looks.
> 
> 2) Stop using the word "retarded". It makes you look "ignorant".


That's just retarded. All posers care about how they look.


----------



## UpgradeItis (Jan 5, 2005)

*retarded?*

No helmet is retarded as long as it protects your melon IMHO.


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

UpgradeItis said:


> No helmet is retarded as long as it protects your melon IMHO.


I agree, the issue here is how NOT to become retarded.


----------

